# moody dog



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

My 7 month old boy has been very difficult at times...he has good qualities but has some real issues as well...he's extremely territorial in our home! He's territorial with me and my daughter as well...he acts like a totally different dog when you go somewhere else with him but at home he doesn't like most people at all! My daughter had a friend come over and he barked and growled at her...I put him up and tried again...he got ok with her and acted like he wanted to play...I had her feed him treats and she was very gentle and not acting scared...he ended up growling a more agressive growl and then sort of snapped at her...so I put him up...I never would've thought he'd bite a child...he loves my kids now but just wondering if anyone has any advice! I am at a loss! I feel like I've tried everything under the sun! I do not think he was properly socialized in his early weeks! I didn't get him until he was almost 12 weeks old which I feel is a tad too old to still be at the breeders! And I know he wasn't exposed to men....my husband works away from home some but has been home for two months and he still doesn't like him at all and will bark and growl at him! I just feel like this could turn into a bad situation if he continues this...any help would be great..thank you


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well the first thing to consider if this is a sudden behaviour change is if there could be anything medical going on with him. A vet visit to look for and/or rule out any medical cause would be a good move. Can you let us know what kind of training you have done? Is he crate trained? Where did you get him? Did you meet the parents? What kind of things was he exposed to (or not) in his environment as a young puppy? Did you notice any fearful behaviours when he was a puppy and how did you deal with them?

For now, keep him away from the people he reacts poorly to and get some very high value treats prepared. You'll probably need to start back at square one with counter-conditioning and/or desensitization. There is a lot of information online on that but you should also seriously consider consulting an experienced positive-reinforcement trainer or behaviour consultant.


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

No...the behavior isn't new. He has always had some social issues. Yes, he is crate trained and I have done other training with him...teaching him tricks and all. No, I didn't meet his parents...I got him at southern silk puppies and I was under the impression from phone discussions that he was in the home and he was in a kennel. Also was told I'd see his parents and didn't. We were just so excited to get a puppy. I have 3 kids and I honestly knew he seemed overly skittish but just blew it off thinking he was reacting to the situation being new but he was afraid of everything...I got him worked through a lot of that...he was scared of the outside! But some things have been a persistent issue...I just don't know...I don't live in an area where trainers are around to bring into the home and that's what would need to happen bc he's not like that away from our house


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry...live in an area where trainers are not around! Very rural


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, a little digging on the internet has shown me that at least several other people have had temperament problems with dogs from this breeder. That doesn't mean there is nothing that can be done, but I think you need to get local professional help NOW to try to turn things around as soon as possible.


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you for your help


----------

